# [OT-GENTOO] - Co Was irytuje w Gentoo

## Jancio

Myślę, że czas powiedzieć: Król jest nagi!

(a przynajmniej nie do końca ubrany)

Nie, nie jestem trollem, chociaż z wyglądu może i jestem trochę podobny  :Wink: 

Chciałbym usłyszeć od Was, co  szczególnie denerwuje w Gentoo, co Was irytuje w naszej kochanej dystrybucji.

Nie mam zamiaru wywoływać jakiegoś "flame war", ale moim zdaniem wcale nie jest tak różowo z Gentoo.

Żeby nie było niejasności, pomimo, że jest to mój któryś tam dopiero post na ty forum z Linux'em mam do czynienia od lat 5, Gentoo używam od 2 lat.

Niech to będzie konstruktywna dyskusja, jesli uda nam się wyciągnąć jakieś rozsądne wnioski, może damy znać developerom Gentoo, co można byłoby zmienic, poprawić, przyspieszyć etc.

----------

## arsen

Nie znam lepszej dystrybucji od gentoo, najbardziej mi pasuje, minusów ma o wiele mniej niż plusów. Jeśli miał bym przedstawić jakieś zastrzerzenia to mam w sumie jedno, a mianowicie powolne pythonowe portage  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

jedyny minus to fakt,ze to metadystrybucja...

zaraz! to jest najwiekszy plus gentoo!!

 :Twisted Evil:  metadystrybucje maja swoje plusy i minusy. to kwestia wyboru co i kiedy bedzie rozjezdzac (tak - wiem co mowie  :Wink:  ). gentoo rocks!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Czas kompilacji  :Wink: 

----------

## Peter15

Mi się trochę nie podabają ostatnie problemy z podziałem kde na większą ilość pakietów. I jeszcze przynajmniej ja miałem problemy z instalacją starszego gnome.

----------

## totencham

Mnie nawet czas kompilacji nie przeszkadza - dzięki niemu procek ma co robić w nocy. Gdyby nie miał - uznał bym to za stracony czas. Czasem jednak emerge w końcu się kończy, ale zawsze jest jeszcze folding@home  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... szczerze mowiac mnie czasami maksymalnie wnerwia brak tego ze zainstalowany pakiet od razu jest jakos tam z grubsza konfigurowany i mniej wiecej gotowy do uzycia. przez to na przyklad nie uzywam wine  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

jedyne co potrrafi mnie bardzo wkurzyc w Gentoo, to to, jak przy emerge duzego pakietu gdzies pod koniec sie wywali czy cos, albo jak zostawie na noc jakiegos dluzszego -uD worlda i sie wywali i komp stoi cala noc bezczynnie, a tak nie ma wiekszych minusów. Gentoo rox i tyle.. chociaz fatk, portage mogloby byc odrobinke szybsze...

----------

## arsen

robisz 

```

emerge foo; halt

```

i sam się wylączy czy po udanej czy nie kompilacji  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen wrote:*   

> robisz 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge foo; halt
> ...

 

A tylko po udanej:

```
emerge foo && halt
```

----------

## fallow

" niektorzy developerzy " , poza tym jest ok  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

> " niektorzy developerzy " , poza tym jest ok 
> 
> cheers.

 

[OT]

hehehe, zapewne wtejemniczeni wiedzą o co chodzi  :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## Jancio

No tak, trochę się bałem takich właśnie odpowiedzi.

Oddzielmy więc trochę ziarno od plew:

arsen: wolne portage, tak, spotkałem się już z opinią na forach BSD, że zaprzęgnięcie Pythona do takiego systemu nie jest najszczęśliwsze, wg mnie da się przeżyć, oczywiście jeśli nie "emergujesz" codziennie...

nelchael: czas kompilacji nie może być brany pod uwagę jako wada, to "feature"  :Wink: )), ale poważnie: jesli nie używasz X to nie jest źle, problemy zaczynają się gdy kompilujesz "pełne" środowisko graficzne, np. kde, 2 dni na instalację systemu to "troszeczkę" za długo...

Peter15: tak, podział kde na metapakiety i "inne" może być dokuczliwy, mam nadzieję, że w końcu wszystko się wyklaruje.

a co do Gnome'a to podpisuję się pod Twoją opinią obydwoma rękami. Sam uważam, że z Gnome w Gentoo jest generalnie coś "nie tak", nie dość, że nowe wersje pojawiają się z bardzo dużym opóźnieniem, to dodatkowo działają dość niestabilnie i wolno.

rzezioo: nie rozumiem? A co za problem dopasować konfigurację pod własne wymagania?

Poe: tak, zgadzam się z twoją opinią, w wersji stabilnej takie rzeczy jak wywalenie się kompilacji są niedopuszczalne, od tego jest przecież "~arch" żeby przetestować ebuildy od a do z, chociaż generalnie nie jest źle.

fallow: przybliż temat, po to założyłem ten wątek

----------

## Poe

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poe: tak, zgadzam się z twoją opinią, w wersji stabilnej takie rzeczy jak wywalenie się kompilacji są niedopuszczalne, od tego jest przecież "~arch" żeby przetestować ebuildy od a do z, chociaż generalnie nie jest źle.
> 
> 

 

Ja uzywam ~x86 od zawsze :] a w x86 tez moga sie zdarzyc takie krzaczki, gdyz bledy zaleza czesto od samego kompa, czy jakis tam rzeczy w kompie a nie w kodzie programu kompilowanego. poza tym do takiego prawdziwego testowania jest -*, bo ~arch, to jest x86 z nowszymi wersjami  :Wink:  no ale nie robmy znowu flame'a, bo juz bylo to parenascie razy wałkowane.

co do emerge foo ; halt, jasne uzywam tego, tylko czasami mi sie o tym zapomni :] poza tym  i tak to jest denerwujace :]

----------

## Crenshaw

Mi nic nie przeszkadza.

L

----------

## Raku

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poe: tak, zgadzam się z twoją opinią, w wersji stabilnej takie rzeczy jak wywalenie się kompilacji są niedopuszczalne, od tego jest przecież "~arch" żeby przetestować ebuildy od a do z, chociaż generalnie nie jest źle.
> 
> 

 

ale IMO rzeczą niewykonalną jest przetestowanie ebuilda z wszystkimi możliwymi zestawmi flag kompilatora/USE. Gdyby to miało być robione, gałąź x86 wyglądałaby jak gałąź stable z debiana (ostatnie wydanie 2-3 lata temu)

jeśli coś kompiluje się na domyślnym zestawie flag, powinno trafić do x86, a wszelkie problemy z kompilacją powinny być poprawiane na bieżąco (łaty + ewntualnie filtrowanie flag)

----------

## ai

tak sie zastanawialem teraz nad tym i kurde nie moge niczego konkretnego znalesc  :Smile:  to chyba dobrze? [; 

Portage faktycznie dziala wolno ale to chyba jedyna rzecz w gentoo, ktorej nie wiele da sie przyspieszyc  :Razz: 

aha i wg. mnie powinna byc mozliwosc wywalenia z syncowania niektorych kategorii np. nie kazdy bedzie kiedykolwiek korzystal z programow z "media-sound" wiec po co to wogole miec w /etc/portage ?

----------

## rampage7

 *ai wrote:*   

> aha i wg. mnie powinna byc mozliwosc wywalenia z syncowania niektorych kategorii np. nie kazdy bedzie kiedykolwiek korzystal z programow z "media-sound" wiec po co to wogole miec w /etc/portage ?

 

/etc/portage? chyba /usr/portage  :Smile: 

takie wywalenie niewiele da, bo to w końcu max kilka MB, więc oszczędnosci śmieszne. Powinna być może opcja wykluczenia tego z emerge sync, choć to i tak bez sensu, bo choćbyś nie wiem co robił i wydawało Ci się, że nic z tej gałęzi nie potrzebujesz to jednak np. w zależnosciach coś sie znajdzie.

----------

## arsen

a co powiecie na to: ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310031.html

----------

## madman

A mi brakuje PROSTEGO sposobu na odmergowanie programu wraz z zaleznosciami

----------

## quat

 *ai wrote:*   

> Portage faktycznie dziala wolno ale to chyba jedyna rzecz w gentoo, ktorej nie wiele da sie przyspieszyc 

  a projekt portage-c ?? czyli portage napisany w C. dziala znacznie szybciej.

 *ai wrote:*   

> aha i wg. mnie powinna byc mozliwosc wywalenia z syncowania niektorych kategorii np. nie kazdy bedzie kiedykolwiek korzystal z programow z "media-sound" wiec po co to wogole miec w /etc/portage ?

 taki projekt istnieje tutaj

a wracajac do "brakow" gentoo to nic mi nie przychodzi powazniejszego do glowy co jest scisle zwiazne z gentoo...

----------

## nelchael

 *madman wrote:*   

> A mi brakuje PROSTEGO sposobu na odmergowanie programu wraz z zaleznosciami

 

```
emerge -C foo && emerge depclean
```

----------

## arsen

@quat: to co podałeś to wątek z 2003 roku, portage już ma to od dawna  :Smile: 

jeszcze raz polecam https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310031.html

lub man portage

----------

## keman

A mnie właściwie nic jakoś znacząco nie razi w Gentoo.

W stosunku do innych dystrybucji jest rewelacyjna, to prawda, wymaga kilku przyzwyczajeń (np. kiedyś pominjane przezmnie _dokładne_ czytanie manow  :Smile:  ), ale i tak wychodzi to na dobre  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## quat

 *arsen wrote:*   

> @quat: to co podałeś to wątek z 2003 roku, portage już ma to od dawna 
> 
> jeszcze raz polecam https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310031.html
> 
> lub man portage

  :Rolling Eyes:   nawet nie zauwazylem ze to takie stare. tylko glownie mi chodzi o generowanie wszystkich galezi ktore sa zainstalowane. ten skrypt je generuje. chociaz pewnie zaraz sie dowiem ze cos z gentoolkit to robi  :Wink: 

----------

## madman

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*   A mi brakuje PROSTEGO sposobu na odmergowanie programu wraz z zaleznosciami 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C foo && emerge depclean
> ```
> ...

 

Mam niemile doswiadczenia z emerge depclean, tak to jest jak sie kazdy program z innymi flagami USE kompiluje. 

Zeby nie uwalic systemu, daje "emerge -pv depclean" i z recznie usuwam, oczywiscie nie wszystko, bo depclean chcialoby usunac duzo za duzo

----------

## arsen

dlatego dla wybranych programów stosuje się /etc/portage/package.use (sczegóły man portage)

Jak zamiennie z palca się wykonuje:

```

USE="foo" emerge foo

```

to system ma prawo to pomyłek, i jeszcze jedna sprawa, depcleana neleży używać regularnie.

----------

## wuja

Moim skromnym zdaniem depcleana należy używać tylko i wyłącznie z -p, i to tylko żeby sobie popatrzeć i sie pośmiać.

Właśnie w wolnych chwilach instalowalem sobie spod Gentoo na wolnej partycji nowe Gento 2005. Wolniutko, rozważnie, po cichutku, etapami przez tydzień.

No i dzisiaj zacząłem używać, a  przed chwilą sprawdziłem depclean. M.in. chce wywalić: 

- mplayer i win32codecs - używałem parę razy, żeby posprawdzać ustawienia,

- realplayer - j.w.

- superkaramba - lubie wiedzieć jaka jest i będzie pogoda oraz co tam piszczy w komputerze,

- pare rzeczy z media-libs.

Przecież to czysta paranoja.

----------

## nelchael

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Przecież to czysta paranoja.

 

Dopisz je do /var/lib/portage/world.

----------

## JarekG

Mnie denerwuje to ze mimo iz stawiam Gentoo na nowo, za kazdym razem robiac to samo, to musi spieprzyc sie za kazdym razem cos innego  :Wink: . Ostatnio nie mam problemow z instalacja, bo sie wszystko ladnie emerguje, ale zaczynaja sie problemy przy konfiguracji. No coz... z czystym sumieniem moge powiedziec, ze Gentoo bezstresowo i bezproblemowo udalo mi sie kompletnie postawic tylko raz... prawie pol roku temu... byl to pierwszy raz kiedy widzialem Gentoo  :Wink: .

----------

## arsen

że tak zapytam....to jak często ty gentoo stawiasz ?  :Smile: 

----------

## JarekG

 *arsen wrote:*   

> że tak zapytam....to jak często ty gentoo stawiasz ? 

 

Srednio ? Co 2-3 miesiace  :Razz: . Mialem kideys pierwsze Gentoo to z racji tego iz duzo rzeczy lubie psuc, w wielu grzebac... popsule....o... sie  :Wink: . Potem bylo nowe, znow dzialalo zbyt dlugo i postanowilem na innej partycji sprobowac czegos innego... pech chcial, ze cos sie wysypalo i partycje poszly. Potem nowe G, no i ostatni problem, co chcialem z kumplami pograc w CSa, zainstalowalem Windowsa i znow partycje fiuuuu  :Wink: . Fatowskie dane odzyskalem, z reiserfs nie  :Razz: . Teraz mam swieze Gentoo ktore ma moze 2-3 tygodnie i juz nic w nim nie grzebie. Musze sie doszukac problemow w moim sprzecie, bo nie mozliwe jest to zeby tak mi sie wszystko chrzanilo... no ale ze mnie jest zdolna bestia i jak nie popsuje to nie naprawi  :Very Happy: , a na czyms czlowiek uczyc sie musi  :Razz: . Teraz mam do katowania drugi komputer wiec na tym to bedzie rzeznia  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Poe

 :Neutral:  niezle.... mi moje Gentoo wytrzymalo niemal rok, tylko ostatnio musialem juz koniecznie rekompilowac, ze wzgledu na segfaulty i przy okazji jeszcze partycje pozmieniaci itp itd ale tak.. nawet jak w Gentoo cos sie skrzani, to to jest takie distro ze zawsze niemal mozna naprawic

----------

## kontomen

Ja Gentoo stawiałem w życiu 4 razy (raz na laptopie, 3 x na moim desktopie) i zupełnie bezproblemowo poszło tylko za 1szym razem, a niewielkie miałem wtedy doświadczenie, jeśli chodzi o Linuksa, bo byłem na etapie przesiadania się z Windowsa i używałem od niedawna Mandrake.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rzezioo

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> rzezioo: nie rozumiem? A co za problem dopasować konfigurację pod własne wymagania?
> 
> 

 problem zaden tylko ze nie zawsze chce sie czlowiekowi konfigurowac na przyklad programiku do odtwarzania dvd bo zazwyczaj biore sie za to kiedy chce ogladac dvd czyli poznym wieczorkiem  :Wink:  dlatego mogliby zalaczac jakas przykladowa konfiguracje do programow  :Wink: 

----------

## crs

Yh. Denerwujący jest fakt ściągania przy sync metadanych, które i tak potem generuje. To boli  :Smile: 

A tak to dodam tylko wooolne portage. No to chyba by było wszystko. Distro idealnie trafia w moje wymagania.

----------

## jey

Portage (emerge) wcale nie jest wolne, postawcie /usr/portage na reiserfs (lepiej na reiser4), zainteresujcie sie przeportowaniem bazy do cddb,sql i nie narzekajcie  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

 *jey wrote:*   

> Portage (emerge) wcale nie jest wolne, postawcie /usr/portage na reiserfs (lepiej na reiser4), zainteresujcie sie przeportowaniem bazy do cddb,sql i nie narzekajcie 

 

jest wolne i nie oszukasz tego żadną bazą sql cddb czy innym system plików.Last edited by arsen on Sat Apr 09, 2005 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crs

 *jey wrote:*   

> Portage (emerge) wcale nie jest wolne, postawcie /usr/portage na reiserfs (lepiej na reiser4), zainteresujcie sie przeportowaniem bazy do cddb,sql i nie narzekajcie 

 

Mam na reiser, mam cdb.  :Wink:  Nie jestem zadowolony z prędkości jednak. Wyszukiwanie mnie nei interesuje. Od tego jest eix/esearch, ale chodzi o budowanie zależności, a nawet samo uruchamianie portage, ładowanie modułów pythona...

----------

## qermit

Hm... Portage naprawdę jest powolne (już się przyzwyczaiłem). jey może całe portage napisać w języku czwartej generacji? 

Gentoo ma (nie)wiele błędów - nikt nie jest doskonały.

Ja jednak nie zmienił bym go na nic innego. Dlaczego? Choćby ze względu na tę dźwięczną nazwę, mnogość pakietów, szybkość wychodzenia nowych paczek. Ale największą zaletą moim zdaniem jest to że mogę zainstalować gentoo w taki sposób jaki mi się podoba - i to ze źródeł. 

Do tego podoba mi się też to, że mogę coś zchrzanić od czasu do czasu.

----------

## kranked

Dla mnie największym plusem tej dystrybucji jest właśnie Portage i właśnie przez to udogodnienie nie zmienie Gentoo na nic innego. Z innych plusów to to, że na Gentoo jak na żadnej innej dystrybucji idzie się najwięcej nauczyć ( mówię o moim przypadku  :Smile:  ). A z minusów?? chyba jedynie to że trzeba Gentoo poświęcić mnóstwo czasu.

Po prostu nie wyobrażam sobie innej metody instalacji programów niż poprzez emerge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bemaxxxrusek

A mie irytuje to że Gentu nie je Linuxem, tylko GNU LINUXem  :Sad: 

[flame]i tak *BSD ROXUXUJE  :Exclamation:  :!  :Exclamation:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/flame]

----------

## jackie

Mnie osobiście najbardziej drażni w gentoo wpadki mające miejsce przy aktualizacji i dotyczące najbardziej fundamentalnych pakietów w wersji stabilnej:

Żeby nie być gołosłownym:  

Po aktualizacji systemu przestało mi działać logowanie poprzez ssh ( dla mnie i przypuszczam że dla wielu rzecz  bardzo istotna )

Po poszperaniu na forum znalalem taki oto temat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304353-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ssh+pam.html

Rozwiązaniem okazuje się zmienić plik konfiguracyjny sshd_config

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

PasswordAuthentication no

Wystarczy tutaj zakomentować linijkę z PasswordAuthentication

Dodam tutaj tylko że teoretycznie aktualizacja "nie ruszała" openssh i wcześniej ten sam konfig działał OK.   

Tak że moje wrażenie z użytkowania gentoo w sumie już na 3 PC-tach jest takie: że coś jest nie tak z procesem testowania w linii niestabilnej albo niektóre zmiany są wprowadzane niechlujnie i zbyt szybko - może przestać działać gra , czy też xmms ale ssh - to już może być rzecz bolesna w środowisku rozproszonym .

----------

## arsen

 *bemaxxxrusek wrote:*   

> A mie irytuje to że Gentu nie je Linuxem, tylko GNU LINUXem 
> 
> [flame]i tak *BSD ROXUXUJE  :!    
> 
> [/flame]

 

Twoje tylko 2 posty na tym forum a już przedstawiają żenujący poziom wypowiedzi, dostajesz personalne ostrzerzenie. Bez sensu te komentarze.

----------

## Jancio

jackie: przyznam się bez bicia, że właśnie na taką opinię czekałem.

Z Waszych wypowiedzi wynika jasno, że większość traktuje Gentoo jako swojego rodzaju zabawę/zabawkę.

Ja, niestety, oczekuję klasy systemu serwerowego, na którym mogę położyć produkcyjny serwer.

A do tego Gentoo "trochę" brakuje.

Od początku na serwerach instaluję Debiana, nigdy nie miałem z nim problemów po aktualizacji.

Owszem, "nobodys perfect", i tam trafiają się kwiatki.

Wątek postanowiłem założyć po przeczytaniu niedawno w GWN apelu programistów o przysyłanie przykładów zastosowania Gentoo, min jako serwera.

Pomyslałem sobie wtedy: "Serwera? NO WAY!"

Takie przypadki, jakie opisał jackie niestey w Gentoo się zdarzają, a nie powinny.

Ja mam całą masę zastrzeżeń do mojego ukochanego "distro", ale nie będę ich tutaj wyciągał, staram się tylko w tej miłoście nie być ślepy.

Szkoda, że dyskusja miała miała mało merytoryczny charakter, przerodziła się o mało co w jeden wielki pean na cześć dystrybucji.

No ale cóż: jaki stopień dojrzałości dystrybucji, taki i stopień dojrzałości dyskusji, nieprawdaż?*

(*)Nie brać mi ostatniej lini na zbyt poważnie

----------

## arach

a mnie irytuja troche skrypty startowe: mimo iz zarzadzanie nimi jest wygodne to sa okropnie powolne, powinny wziac skrypty z FreeBSD lub ArchLinux :>

----------

## arsen

@Jancio:

Wiesz, nie bierz wszystkiego gołosłownie, gentoo jest jak ktoś powiedział metadystrubucją, tego do końca nie idzie w 100% przetestować, każda instalacja jest na swój sposób inna,  myśle że stabilna gałąż x86 nie jest zła na serwery produkcyjne, i wiadomo, aktualizacja ważnych pakietów (np.ssh)....

trzeba sobie poprostu zdawać sprawe z czyhających problemów, na szczęscie sporo ebuildów ma fajne info co należy wykonać po upgradzie (gdy wiadomo że problemy mogą się pojawić), ja tam dalej stoje murem za gentoo.Last edited by arsen on Sat Apr 09, 2005 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jancio

@arsen : "mordka moja kochana", no co Ty?

Przeczytaj jeszcze raz mój pierwszy post w wątku.

"ja tam dalej stoje murem za gentoo"

Przecież nie bierzemy udziału we "flame war".

Chciałem, żebyśmy wszyscy wspólnie zastanowili się nad niedoskonałościami Gentoo, może doszlibyśmy do wspólnych wniosków.

Wysłałoby się wtedy nasze uwagi developerom - a takie uwagi IMHO są bardzo cenne, gdyż nie wynikają z opnii jednej osoby ale stanowią opnię większej grupy użytkowników.

No ale trudno, nici.

 ;(

----------

## arsen

hehe, nie zrozumiałeś mnie  :Smile: , no trudno, wyraziłem uwage tylko  :Smile: , i dalej podtrzymuje że portage jest wolne, reszta to losowe przypadki dla mnie, zależne od człowieka zwanego developerem, nie idzie na to wpłynać, każdy błędy popełnia.

----------

## cichy

 *keman wrote:*   

> A mnie właściwie nic jakoś znacząco nie razi w Gentoo.
> 
> W stosunku do innych dystrybucji jest rewelacyjna, to prawda, wymaga kilku przyzwyczajeń (np. kiedyś pominjane przezmnie _dokładne_ czytanie manow  ), ale i tak wychodzi to na dobre 

 

Moge Cie tylko zapewnic, ze jak chcialbys uzyskac w jakiejkolwiek innej dystrybucji to samo co masz w Gentoo to man'ow musialbys przeczytac znacznie wiecej...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Crocodil

 *arsen wrote:*   

> @Jancio:
> 
> ...
> 
> na szczęście sporo ebuildów ma fajne info co należy wykonać po upgradzie (gdy wiadomo że problemy mogą się pojawić), ja tam dalej stoje murem za gentoo.

 

Witam  :Smile: 

Tak, te informacje na końcu emerge'owania to rzeczywiście fajna i przydatna rzecz. Ale w tym miejscu pojawia się też i jeden z większych, moim zdaniem, problemów w Gentoo który naprawdę potrafi popsuć humor. Bo jeśli instaluje się (np. przez noc) wiele pakietów, to informacje tą łatwo przegapić i wpaść w problemy które potrafią doprowadzić do szewskiej pasji  :Wink: 

Na całe szczęście w takiej sytuacji zawsze można liczyć na pomóc na forum. I to jest to co cenię sobie w Gentoo najbardziej - wspaniała społeczność!

A może jest jakiś sposób by post factum odczytać te wiadomości?

Pozdrawiam,

Crocodil

----------

## jey

Taki juz nasz gatunek ze jak cos powstanie to dazy sie do tego zeby bylo lepsze, a w tym przypadku szybsze. Gdyby emerge bylo szybkie to chcielibyscie zeby bylo jeszcze szybsze itd. Moim zdaniem to kwestia przyzwyczajenia i wzglednosci.

Co do info na koncu emergowania to przydalby sie tool ktory wylapie mi te informacje ze wszykich aktualnie zemergowanych pakietow a nie tylko z ostatniego (no chyba ze ja czegos nie wiem).Last edited by jey on Sat Apr 09, 2005 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Robert W.

 *jey wrote:*   

> Co do info na koncu emergowania to przydalby sie tool ktory wylapie mi te informacje ze wszykich aktualnie zemergowanych pakietow a nie tylko z ostatniego (no chyba ze ja czegos nie wiem).

 Jest sposób żeby to wszystko zapisywało się w /var w odpowiednich katalogach. Miałem kiedys tak zrobione, ale stwierdziłem że zabiera to za dużo miejsca (oprócz komunikatów na koniec kompilacji zapisywała się cała kompilacja). Ale jeśli nie ma innego sposobu, to może warto zastosowac to? Ja już nie pamiętam jakim wpisem to się robi, ale może ktos inny przypomni?

----------

## arsen

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *jey wrote:*   Co do info na koncu emergowania to przydalby sie tool ktory wylapie mi te informacje ze wszykich aktualnie zemergowanych pakietow a nie tylko z ostatniego (no chyba ze ja czegos nie wiem). Jest sposób żeby to wszystko zapisywało się w /var w odpowiednich katalogach. Miałem kiedys tak zrobione, ale stwierdziłem że zabiera to za dużo miejsca (oprócz komunikatów na koniec kompilacji zapisywała się cała kompilacja). Ale jeśli nie ma innego sposobu, to może warto zastosowac to? Ja już nie pamiętam jakim wpisem to się robi, ale może ktos inny przypomni?

 

```

man make.conf

PORT_LOGDIR

              This  variable  defines  the  directory  in which per-ebuild logs are

              kept.  Logs are created only when this is set and writable.

```

----------

## nelchael

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Ja, niestety, oczekuję klasy systemu serwerowego, na którym mogę położyć produkcyjny serwer.
> 
> Wątek postanowiłem założyć po przeczytaniu niedawno w GWN apelu programistów o przysyłanie przykładów zastosowania Gentoo, min jako serwera.
> 
> Pomyslałem sobie wtedy: "Serwera? NO WAY!"

 

Wszystkie serwery mam na Gentoo i wszystko chodzi bardzo ladnie  :Smile: 

----------

## jey

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> man make.conf
> ...

 

Jest to jakies rozwiaznie ale nikt nie chce logow z megrowania tylko informacji koncowych o uzyciu/konfiguracji pakietu po zmergowaniu

----------

## arsen

Przetestuj to pierw i wygłaszaj osądy  :Laughing: ,  zobaczysz na czym rzecz polega, on robi do każdego programu emergowanego 2 logi, w jedym z logów jest tylko ta informacja końcowa (czasem zależne od ebuildu początkowa), drugi log to cała reszta.  :Wink: 

----------

## yoshi314

mnie irytuje USUWANIE pakietow z systemu. wywalisz/aktualizujesz jakis pakiet ze srodka drzewka zaleznosci i musisz robic revdep-rebuild albo przekopywac sie przez portage i szukac co zalezy od tej paczki ktorej juz nie ma w systemie.

na mandrake chociaz bylo ostrzezenie - "od tego pakietu zalezy to i to i lepiej to usunac razem z tym pakietem zeby nie bylo problemow".

irytuje mnie tez taka sytuacja:

instalujesz np Qt / KDE w systemie - trwa dlugo, nie?

zainstalowales, myslisz sobie - hmm moze lepiej zrobie sobie z tego paczke binarna, na wszelki wypadek. w takiej sytuacji czeka cie ponowna kompilacja tego pakietu. czemu portage nie umie po prostu spakowac plikow danego pakietu ktory juz zainstalowalo w systemie - przeciez ma ich liste? (bo niby skad wie co pozniej usunac przy odinstalowywaniu pakietu?) - oczywiscie zakladam ze nie zmieniy sie w tym czasie flagi USE dot. tego pakietu

----------

## arsen

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> mnie irytuje USUWANIE pakietow z systemu. wywalisz/aktualizujesz jakis pakiet ze srodka drzewka zaleznosci i musisz robic revdep-rebuild albo przekopywac sie przez portage i szukac co zalezy od tej paczki ktorej juz nie ma w systemie.
> 
> na mandrake chociaz bylo ostrzezenie - "od tego pakietu zalezy to i to i lepiej to usunac razem z tym pakietem zeby nie bylo problemow".
> 
> irytuje mnie tez taka sytuacja:
> ...

 

Kolejny raz ktoś wysuwa błędy nie istniejące  :Smile: 

1)Do usuwania zależności przecież fajnie funkcjonuje --depclean, poczytaj w tym wątku dlaczego niektórzy mają z nim klopoty.

2)nie musisz od początku budować pakietów jak chcesz binarkę czyli (emerge -b lub emerge -B), od ponad 3 lat w portage jest program quickpkg,

```

quickpkg nazwa_pakietu_w_systemie

```

----------

## yoshi314

tyle osob zrzyna sie na depclean ze stwierdzilem ze wole nie probowac  :Very Happy: 

ale fakt pozostaje faktem ze z usunieciem pakietu z systemu wiaze sie nieco zmudnej roboty, chyba ze wszystko kompilujemy statycznie

a o quickpkg nie slyszalem do tej pory. dobrze wiedziec, w koncu czlowiek uczy sie cale zycie  :Wink: 

----------

## miscz

-Portage jest coraz wolniejsze.

-Kompilowanie ze zrodel ma swoje plusy, ale trwa za dlugo.

-Ciezko jest zorientowac sie w zainstalowanych paczkach po pewnym czasie, czesto jeden program jest zainstalowany w kilku wersjach.

-Odinstalowywanie z zaleznosciami wymaga zbyt duzo uwagi.

-Programy w x86 sa czesto bardzo stare i maja bledy, ktore zostaly poprawione w wersjach z ~x86. Galez niestabilna jest jednak troche zbyt niestabilna do powaznego uzytku.

-Szalenstwo z konfigami po updatach programow.

Gentoo to fajna zabawka, ale nie nadaje sie do normalnego uzytku przez normalnych ludzi. Wymaga zbyt duzo opieki. Uzywam Gentoo od roku, byla to moja pierwsza dystrybucja Linuksowa i duzo sie dzieki niej nauczylem, ale coraz bardziej przyciaga mnie latwiutkie i szybciutkie Ubuntu  :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo to fajna zabawka, ale nie nadaje sie do normalnego uzytku przez normalnych ludzi. Wymaga zbyt duzo opieki. Uzywam Gentoo od roku, byla to moja pierwsza dystrybucja Linuksowa i duzo sie dzieki niej nauczylem, ale coraz bardziej przyciaga mnie latwiutkie i szybciutkie Ubuntu 

 

a w którym miejscu Ubuntu jest szybciutkie ??? to nie mdk czy fedora ale nadal to wolny klocek

----------

## miscz

Chodzi mi o instalacje, konfiguracje, updaty itp - rzeczy, przy ktorych normalny uzytkownik Gentoo musi spedzic troche czasu. Poza tym, wczoraj bawilem sie Ubuntu 5 Live CD i bylem szczerze zdumiony tym, jak szybko dziala.

----------

## Poe

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Programy w x86 sa czesto bardzo stare i maja bledy, ktore zostaly poprawione w wersjach z ~x86. Galez niestabilna jest jednak troche zbyt niestabilna do powaznego uzytku.
> 
> 

 

lepiej nie podejmowac tematu tego znów....

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Szalenstwo z konfigami po updatach programow.
> 
> 

 

czy ja wiem, ja jakos nie mam problemów z reguly po -uD world, ktorego wykonuje okolo raz w tygodniu, czasami sie cos pokrzani jak jet aktualize baselayouta czy czegos podobnego

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo to fajna zabawka, ale nie nadaje sie do normalnego uzytku przez normalnych ludzi.
> 
> 

 

Haha, sprzwdzily sie moje przewidywania - mało kto jest normalny, uzywając Gentoo [chodzi mi bardziej o zboczenie zawodowe niz o nienormalnosc umyslową, bo jednak _wiekszosc_ userów gentoo jest bardzo lotna i inteligentna, bo system tego wymaha]

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Wymaga zbyt duzo opieki.
> 
> 

 

duzo, ale nie za duzo

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Uzywam Gentoo od roku,
> 
> 

 

u mnie podobnie, rok i pare tygodni

 *miscz wrote:*   

>  byla to moja pierwsza dystrybucja Linuksowa 
> 
> 

 

była?

 *miscz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i duzo sie dzieki niej nauczylem,
> 
> 

 

to prawda, duzo sie czlowiek przy gentoo uczy. 

 *miscz wrote:*   

>  ale coraz bardziej przyciaga mnie latwiutkie i szybciutkie Ubuntu 

 

szybkie Ubuntu  :Neutral:  nie instalowałęm go, ale mam Ubuntu 5.04 i386 w wersji livecd i szczerze mowiac nie spotkalem sie nigdy z tak wolnym livecd :S

----------

## kranked

Ubuntu jest szybkie. Zainstalowałem i się bardzo zdziwiłem ( pozytywnie ) jak ta dystrybucja zasuwa. Mimo, że jest na i386  :Laughing:  apt jest całkiem niezły, i oczywiście wszystko instaluje się w 5 sekund. Mi się podoba mimo, że kilka postów wcześniej tak zachwalałem Gentoo, po prostu lubię testować  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

Panowie, odbiegacie od wątka  :Smile: , to nie wątek co lepsze od gentoo.... tylko co was w nim irytuje  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *jey wrote:*   

> Taki juz nasz gatunek ze jak cos powstanie to dazy sie do tego zeby bylo lepsze, a w tym przypadku szybsze. Gdyby emerge bylo szybkie to chcielibyscie zeby bylo jeszcze szybsze itd. Moim zdaniem to kwestia przyzwyczajenia i wzglednosci.
> 
> Co do info na koncu emergowania to przydalby sie tool ktory wylapie mi te informacje ze wszykich aktualnie zemergowanych pakietow a nie tylko z ostatniego (no chyba ze ja czegos nie wiem).

 

Doakladnie mogloby robic jakis >> /nazwapliku  :Wink: , a na samym koncu cat /nazwapliku. Mysle ze byloby to lepsze rozwiazanie  :Wink: . i jest mozliwe. Wystarzcy tylko zmodyfikowac wszystkie ebuildy i portage by na koncu sparwdzalo czy istnieje plik i jesli tak to wyswietlalo jego zawartosc  :Razz: . Tylko komu chcialoby sie to robic?  :Razz: .

----------

## arsen

 *rafkup wrote:*   

>  *jey wrote:*   Taki juz nasz gatunek ze jak cos powstanie to dazy sie do tego zeby bylo lepsze, a w tym przypadku szybsze. Gdyby emerge bylo szybkie to chcielibyscie zeby bylo jeszcze szybsze itd. Moim zdaniem to kwestia przyzwyczajenia i wzglednosci.
> 
> Co do info na koncu emergowania to przydalby sie tool ktory wylapie mi te informacje ze wszykich aktualnie zemergowanych pakietow a nie tylko z ostatniego (no chyba ze ja czegos nie wiem). 
> 
> Doakladnie mogloby robic jakis >> /nazwapliku , a na samym koncu cat /nazwapliku. Mysle ze byloby to lepsze rozwiazanie . i jest mozliwe. Wystarzcy tylko zmodyfikowac wszystkie ebuildy i portage by na koncu sparwdzalo czy istnieje plik i jesli tak to wyswietlalo jego zawartosc . Tylko komu chcialoby sie to robic? .

 

heh, nie za dokładnie czytasz ten wątek:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321067-start-50.html#2291714

----------

## Belliash

Sorki, moj blad  :Wink: .

----------

## tdi

jedyne co mi w gentoo przeszkadza to hmm....

raczej nie ma takiej rzeczy ale jakbym mial cos na sile wymyslic to bym  powiedzial ze emerge sync, bo dlugi.

----------

## yoshi314

mnie jeszcze wkurza ze na emerge nie dzialaja przekierowania >> i | . to lekko irytujace, bo czasami przydalaby sie taka funkcjonalnosc.

----------

## tdi

emerge -pv foobar >> plik -> mi to działa

----------

## yoshi314

faktycznie teraz juz dziala :]

widocznie cos mialem nie tak w systemie przy poprzedniej instalacji. yay ^_^ albo dopiero niedawno to zaczelo dzialac. wczesniej emerge totalnie ignorowalo przekierowania.

to mnie brakuje jescze serwera z paczkami binarnymi, jakos malo o takich slychac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noobah

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> hmmm... szczerze mowiac mnie czasami maksymalnie wnerwia brak tego ze zainstalowany pakiet od razu jest jakos tam z grubsza konfigurowany i mniej wiecej gotowy do uzycia. przez to na przyklad nie uzywam wine 

 

Ale tego nie masz również w innych dystrybucjach, pamiętam Fedora Core i Mandrake, tam WINE nie działało również po instalacji z rpm'ów.

Cieszmy się z tego, że np KDE śmiga od razu, wystarczy skonfigurować X-y.

----------

## yoshi314

mnie dla odmiany cieszy ze wiekszosc desktopow nie instaluje na sile motywow z gentoo. do szewskiej pasji doprowadzalo mnie logo auroxa w gnome i chyba kde, podobnie w mandrake. najgorsze bylo to ze kazdy pakiet w auroxie zalezal od aurox-themes czy jakos tak :/

a co mi nie pasi - sam nie wiem. problemem jest kwestia kompilacji tzw toolchain'u w gentoo. czesto ludzie utykaja na kompilacji gcc bo brakuje im jakiegos programu, bo nie moga go skompilowac bo nie maja sprawnie dzialajacego gcc.

----------

## agrypa1

 *madman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C foo && emerge depclean
> ```
> ...

 

[/quote]

Mam krótkie pytanie: czy zamiast && mozna używać ;

dzięki

Agryppa

----------

## arsen

emerge -C foo && emerge depclean

jeśli użyjesz && to np. po błędzie emerge -C foo dalej nie pojdzie drugie polecenie czyli emerge depclean, jak użyjesz ";" to mimo błędów czy wysypania wykona się poprostu jako nowe polecenie to drugie czyli emerge depclean

----------

## agrypa1

 *arsen wrote:*   

> emerge -C foo && emerge depclean
> 
> jeśli użyjesz && to np. po błędzie emerge -C foo dalej nie pojdzie drugie polecenie czyli emerge depclean, jak użyjesz ";" to mimo błędów czy wysypania wykona się poprostu jako nowe polecenie to drugie czyli emerge depclean

 

Ja cie kurde felek mamma mia. Od 15 lat siedze w linuksie i o tym nie wiedziałem.

Jestem taki mały .....

agryppa

----------

## Raku

 *arsen wrote:*   

> emerge -C foo && emerge depclean
> 
> jeśli użyjesz && to np. po błędzie emerge -C foo dalej nie pojdzie drugie polecenie czyli emerge depclean, jak użyjesz ";" to mimo błędów czy wysypania wykona się poprostu jako nowe polecenie to drugie czyli emerge depclean

 

a jeśli nie użyjesz emerge -av depclean, to pewnego dnia możesz długo szukac pomocy na forum jak przestanie ci działać system  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Irytuje mnie adres strony pojawiający się przy bootowaniu   :Mad: 

(jak się go pozbyć?  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## rzabcio

Java.

A dokladnie jej slabe wsparcie ze strony emerge'a (że tak to ujmę).

Np. problem emrgowania eclipsa, ktory pociaga za soba problemy z kompilacja anta, xalana itd... Niezwykle dziwa w buildach tych paczek, które wymagają Javy 1.5 ale w skryptach jest wymuszana zgodność z 1.2, czy nawet 1.1... Próbowalem już różnych kombinacji z tymi paczkami. Nie na wiele się zdaly. Suma sumarum - eclipse'a ściągnalem już skompilowanego, podobnie z antem.

A szkoda... Bo uważalem calą ideę emerge'a za na prawdę rewelacyjną. Nie chcialbym mowic zadnych zlych slow ale wygląda to tak, jakby te elementy byly traktowane troche po macoszemu przez developerów Gentoo... 

Może się mylę i ktoś mnie poprawi.  :Smile:  Szczerze mówiąc... mam taką nadzieję.

Poza tym myślę, że system jest świetny. Zaliczam się ciągle do noobów, posiadalem wcześniej jedynie Fedorkę ale i tak pracuje mi się duuużo lepiej niż pod kapeluszem, że nie wspomnę o XP (choć ten z Blackboxem jest już lepiej znośny).

----------

## Yatmai

Emerge..... strasznie wolno działa, nie tyle sam kompilacja, co po wydaniu emerge --search nieraz musze zaczekać i 30 sek żeby wogóle zaczął szukać.

Sama kompilacja też potrafi trwać niemiłosiernie długo (vide KDE) a tak naprawde ch... daje => miałem porównanie z Debianem Sarge i jedyne co wszysło na korzyść Gentoo to połowa czasu startu, KDE czy Galeon działały tak samo :/

A pozatym, mimo ustawionego Niceness na 19 i Semprona 2600 kompilacja niemiłosiernie ryje mi system :/

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Emerge..... strasznie wolno działa, nie tyle sam kompilacja, co po wydaniu emerge --search nieraz musze zaczekać i 30 sek żeby wogóle zaczął szukać.
> 
> Sama kompilacja też potrafi trwać niemiłosiernie długo (vide KDE) a tak naprawde ch... daje => miałem porównanie z Debianem Sarge i jedyne co wszysło na korzyść Gentoo to połowa czasu startu, KDE czy Galeon działały tak samo :/
> 
> A pozatym, mimo ustawionego Niceness na 19 i Semprona 2600 kompilacja niemiłosiernie ryje mi system :/

 

Nie ma co się łudzić że po wlasnoręcznej kompilacji program jakiś będzie x razy szybszy niż w innych dystrybucjach, to plota która przyciąga tylko wielu nowych userów.....

Co do 

```

emerge -S

```

ktoś tego w ogóle jeszcze używa ? 

```

emerge eix

```

 super szybko i lepiej można wyszukiwać. Oczywiście nie tylko eix istnieje, ale dla mnie jest idelany.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Oczywiście nie tylko eix istnieje, ale dla mnie jest idelany.

 

Jeszcze esearch.

To jak, wie ktoś jak usunąć ten adres strony Gentoo wyskakujący przy bootowaniu?

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To jak, wie ktoś jak usunąć ten adres strony Gentoo wyskakujący przy bootowaniu?

 

a możesz jakiegoś screena załączyć?

bo nie kojarzę żadnego adresu, który by mi wyskakiwał

----------

## qermit

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   To jak, wie ktoś jak usunąć ten adres strony Gentoo wyskakujący przy bootowaniu? 
> 
> a możesz jakiegoś screena załączyć?
> 
> bo nie kojarzę żadnego adresu, który by mi wyskakiwał

 

wystarczy podstawowa znajomość skryptów startowych, a może to były skrypty końcowa??? Ale komu by się chciało szukać takich pierdół?

----------

## BeteNoire

qermit, widzisz, podstawowa, a nie wiesz   :Twisted Evil: 

raku, właśnie miałem screena z qemu załączyć ale doszedłem po nitce do kłębka.

Chodzi o to wyświetlane przez /sbin/rc:

```
Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

 Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Press I to enter interactive boot mode
```

----------

## no4b

Mnie denerwuje:

-powolne działanie portage,

-zbyt powolna stabilizacja "pakietów" (dlatego używam ~arch),

-powolne skrypty startowe (archlinux na 800mhz startował mi w 6-7 sekund, od enter w grubie do możliwości zalogowania w konsoli, na gentoo nawet na moim amd64 3000+ nie jestem w stanie nawet zbliżyć się do tego rezultatu),

-po emerge -C pakiet oraz przy upgradze denerwuje mnie czekanie 5 sekund (możliwość przerwania),

-oraz to, że gentoo/freebsd nie jest jeszcze w pełni sprawne ;p

Jak sobie przypomnę coś jeszcze to dopiszę  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

 *no4b wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> -po emerge -C pakiet oraz przy upgradze denerwuje mnie czekanie 5 sekund (możliwość przerwania),
> 
> ...

 

To skróć w make.conf, bedziesz się krócej denerwował   :Very Happy: 

```
CLEAN_DELAY="x"
```

wstaw zamiast x np. 1

----------

## noobah

Mnie wkurza trochę to że pomimo dodania --quiet do emerge wcale nie zauważam mniej wywalanych krzaczulców na ekranie.

Brakuje mi w portage opcji która mogłaby się nazywać "--progress", żeby tak po chłopsku zwyczajnie pokazywała postęp kompilacji, żeby sobie człowiek zdawał sprawę ile jeszcze zostało. Obojętnie czy w procentach, czy w minutach, czy pasek postępu. Fajnie by było, nie?

----------

## totencham

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Mnie wkurza trochę to że pomimo dodania --quiet do emerge wcale nie zauważam mniej wywalanych krzaczulców na ekranie.
> 
> Brakuje mi w portage opcji która mogłaby się nazywać "--progress", żeby tak po chłopsku zwyczajnie pokazywała postęp kompilacji, żeby sobie człowiek zdawał sprawę ile jeszcze zostało. Obojętnie czy w procentach, czy w minutach, czy pasek postępu. Fajnie by było, nie?

 

Od biedy można użyć genlopa (m.in. podaje czas do końca kompilacji na podstawie tego ile to zajęło wcześniej).

----------

## BeteNoire

Paski postępu w Gentoo?    :Confused:   Chyba trochę przesadzasz... Jeśli jesteś aż taki niecierpliwy to używaj genlop do sprawdzania przybliżonego czasu kompilacji. Może nawet uda Ci się coś wykminić przy pomocy Conky i genlop... http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_conky#adding_emerge_info

Zgodzę się z jednym z poprzedników, że Gentoo mogłoby szybciej startować...

----------

## noobah

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Paski postępu w Gentoo?     Chyba trochę przesadzasz... 

 

Chociażby jak się bootuje LiveD to pokazuje się pasek postępu, więc nie wiem po co ten cynizm. Poprostu myślę że mogłaby być taka opcja, dla tych którzy tego chcą. To że w portage jest np. GNOME, nie oznacza że musisz je zainstalować, tylko że możesz i o to tu chodzi.

Dzięki za podpowiedzi o conky i genlop. Będę próbował.

Tak pozatym, to gentoo jest super, ale nie dla każdego.

----------

## raaf

witam!

drazni mnie to ze 'emerge sync' trwa dluuugo. puki co nic poza tym.

gentoo jest super, nie przesadzam ani troche. ...

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## mirek

Byla juz na ten temat dyskusja. Moze to ci pomoze

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-405611.html

----------

## Yatmai

Dorzuce jeszcze 3 grosze odnośnie runlevels'ów. Potrzebowałem odpalić skrypt przed załadowaniem eth1. Stworzyłem sobie własną usługe w /etc/init.d i kazałem ją dodać [rc-update add pretables boot] a tu mi wywala podczas bootowania, że nie może znaleźć zależności, mam uruchmoić /sbin/depcalc.sh czy coś takiego, ofkoz to nic nie dało. Kapłem się, że należy dodać jakieś zależnosci do usługi, to wpisałem before net i wio. Zależności sie już nie pluły, ale usługa i tak nie została odpalona.

Skończyło sie na tym, że stworzyłem zewnętrzny skrypt i kazałem go odpalać z poziomu local.start (ofkoz, odpalenie bezpośrednio z local.start też nie działało  :Very Happy:  )

Niby drobiazg, ale potrafi napsuć krwii, tym bardziej, że na Fedorze działało to bez problemu :]

----------

## szolek

Z tego co widzę ten temat powinien się przekształcić nieco. Zamiast "co mnie irytuje" proponuje " czego jeszcze nie wiem". Bo najczęściej tego typu odpowiedzi tu padają. A to że czegoś się nie wie potrafi irytować. Ale przecież jest man, jest google i nawet to forum. Można coś zaradzić. 

Czas kompilacji jak może irytować akurat w tej dystrybucji? Przecież kompilacja pod innym Linuksem bedzie porównywalnie długo trwała. Pytanie na której będzie łatwiejsza?

----------

## marwir

Muszę powiedzieć że też się naciąłem na emerge --depclean. Ale to chyba zależy od znajomości tematu emergowania, co już było kilkakrotnie powiedziane na forum. 

Jeżli chodzi o jakieś pokazywanie pasków postępu czy ile zostało do końca to ja używam "kuroo" jako frontend dla portage i wydaje mi się to zupełnie wystarczające (choć wszystkiego nie potrafi). Tak samo jeśli chodzi o zmianę configów: po zakończeniu emergowania w kuroo pojawia się powiadomienie o zmienionych configach i możemu wejść od razu do Kdiff (frontend na diff) z otwartymi plikami konfiguracyjnymi do porównania. Wydaje mi się to dość wydogne gdy kożysta się z serwera graficznego.

Nie podoba mi się czas kompilacji, ale taki jest urok tej dystrybucji - coś za coś.

Od niedawna jestem użytkownikiem gentoo, wcześniej przetestowałem wiele innych dystrybucji i jak dla mnie (system desktopowy służący do nauki systemu) ta dystybucja jest najlepsza.

Może nie jest to post na temat "co mi się nie podoba w distro i co by można w nim zmienić" ale może coś wniesie do tematu.

----------

## n3rd

@[OT-GENTOO] - Co Was irytuje w Gentoo?

Nic  :Cool:  Ale jeżeli już... to ja sam... bo często męczę się i męczę... a rozwiązania okazują banalnie proste  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## BeteNoire

 *marwir wrote:*   

> Nie podoba mi się czas kompilacji, ale taki jest urok tej dystrybucji - coś za coś.

 

Myślę, że to nie jest zarzut do Gentoo a do Twojego sprzętu   :Laughing: 

----------

## ketjow

Co najbardziej mnie denerwuje to strasznie wolny portage (czemu apt szuka pakietow 10x szybciej?  :Sad:  )

Nie wiem czy to wina Pythona czy kiepskiego kodu.. w kazdym razie jest za wolny!

----------

## qermit

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Co najbardziej mnie denerwuje to strasznie wolny portage (czemu apt szuka pakietow 10x szybciej?  )
> 
> Nie wiem czy to wina Pythona czy kiepskiego kodu.. w kazdym razie jest za wolny!

 Człowieku Ty mi tu nie pie... o apt, bo to jest straszne gó..., do portage się nie umywa. Co jednak nie zmienia faktu że bez macieży RAID jest zbyt wolne.

Dlaczego apt szuka pakietów 10x szybciej? bo liczba pakietów (dodajmy binarnych) w zDebianie jest z góy ograniczona. wszystkio siedzi w bazie danych. System portage jest napisany natomiast z myślą o stale rosnącej liczbie pakietów źródłowych

----------

## n3rd

Gentoo 2006.0 release powoli nadchodzi  :Wink:  i co ciekawe, wygląda na to, że będzie oparte na GCC 4.x, Glibc 2.3.6... i paru jeszcze innych bajerach...

Pozdr

daniel

Update: wygląda na to, że będzie oparte na... - a dokładniej to mi wygląda, na nieoficjalną wersję gentoo (projekt jackass)  :Confused:  więc wcale nie wiadomo czy oficjalna będzie na GCC 4.x.

----------

## Kajan

OK no to super, a tak OT to Gentoo wydawane jest kwartalnikowo co iles miesiecy czy "jak bedzie to bedzie" ??  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## n3rd

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Dlaczego apt szuka pakietów 10x szybciej? bo liczba pakietów (dodajmy binarnych) w zDebianie jest z góy ograniczona. wszystkio siedzi w bazie danych. System portage jest napisany natomiast z myślą o stale rosnącej liczbie pakietów źródłowych

 To faktycznie już się staje problemem. Myślę, że warto by wydzielić programy podstawowe - istotne dla działania systemu, od programów bardziej orientalnych i nietypowych - zróżnicować je poleceniem, np. niech emerge odnosi się do drzewa podstawowego a np. emerge2 do drzewa dodatkowego... Myślę, że to zadowoliłoby sporo osób.

Nie wiem czy nie warto przygotować zmodyfikowanej wersji portage tylko dla lokalnych drzew np. /usr/local/portage i /usr/local/portage-r - dzięki temu nie trzeba by było tyle czekać instalując programy nie należące do głównego drzewa. A na pewno chodziło by ono w przypadku lokalego drzewa zdecydowanie szybciej niż to jest obecnie.

Pozdrawiam

daniel

Update: Kawał kodu te portage   :Confused:  ale można by trochę je zmodyfikować i zrobić lokalną wersję portage - byłoby super gdyby zrobio to się w ramach projektu portage-r (+/usr/local/portage od razu). Gdyby się to jeszcze przepisało np. do perla to już zupełnie byłby odjazd   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ketjow

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Dlaczego apt szuka pakietów 10x szybciej? bo liczba pakietów (dodajmy binarnych) w zDebianie jest z góy ograniczona. wszystkio siedzi w bazie danych. 

 No to co za problem wpakowac informacje o pakietach do bazy danych? Przeciez nawet jak liczba pakietow stale rosnie to mozna baze aktualizowac, zadna baza nie zaklada stalej liczby elementow...

ps. Fakt ze sa binarne nic nie zmienia

----------

## Raku

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Dlaczego apt szuka pakietów 10x szybciej? bo liczba pakietów (dodajmy binarnych) w zDebianie jest z góy ograniczona. 
> 
> 

 

???? To zdanie nadaje się na cytat miesiąca (pobiłeś chyba leshka vel. kadu)

tzn. że jak w debianie zrobili 10 tys pakietów, to już nie mogą dodać nowych?

Wyjaśnij mi więc, co w tym linku oznacza dział Pakiety nowe lub warte uwagi?.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wszystkio siedzi w bazie danych. System portage jest napisany natomiast z myślą o stale rosnącej liczbie pakietów źródłowych

 

i jest napisany badziewnie (a w zasadzie wyszukiwanie w nim, bo do reszty nie ma się co czepiać). Gdyby był idealny, nie powstawałyby takie narzędzia jak eix, które to właśnie tworzą bazę danych informacji o pakietach (czyli to, co apt ma w sobie już wbudowane). W eixie wyszukiwanie trwa sekundę.

powiedz mi, czy kiedykolwiek używałes debiana i jego apta?, bo nie moge uwierzyć w bzdury, które napisałeś...

----------

## szolek

 *ketjow wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*   Dlaczego apt szuka pakietów 10x szybciej? bo liczba pakietów (dodajmy binarnych) w zDebianie jest z góy ograniczona. wszystkio siedzi w bazie danych.  No to co za problem wpakowac informacje o pakietach do bazy danych? Przeciez nawet jak liczba pakietow stale rosnie to mozna baze aktualizowac, zadna baza nie zaklada stalej liczby elementow...
> 
> ps. Fakt ze sa binarne nic nie zmienia

 

A może esearch się przyda.

Samo wyszukiwanie pakietów trwa ze dwie sec. kosztem kilku mega na indexowanie. W porównaniu do emerge -S to jest błyskawica.

----------

## gryhild1985

To fakt, że emerge nie jest takie piękne jakim go malują, to że jest wolne to z pewnością jest ból, dwa brakuje kilku przydatnych funkicji, które uzupełniają takie progreamy jak epm, eix czy coś tam jeszcze i to nie zawsze , emerge to pwinno mieć w sobie i tyle. Po cholere mi sto tysięcy wspomagaczy ? Zaryzykuję stwierdzenie, że poldek z PLD lepiej spełnia swoje zadanie niż emerge w gentoo.

Ciągle się zastanawiam czy jest sens kompilowania wszystkiego i to często kilkakrotnie, ja zauważalnej różnicy w działaniu nie widzę a instalacje trwają kupe czasu.

Strasznie mnie też wkurzają błędy pod czas kompilacji, bo dojście dla czego tak a nie inaczej zajmuje sporo czasu... No ale tak to bywa przy kompilacjach.

Ale ogólnie gentoo jest fajną dystrybucją, jednak dla wytrwałych i mających sporo czasu a tak że wiedzy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3rd

@raku

dokładnie tak, tylko eix czy esearch są tylko do wyszukiwania... ale już przy instalowaniu zaczyna sie robić kicha. I nie chodzi tu tylko o zrobienie bazy danych pozwalającej zrobić coś szybciej... drzewo portage staje się powoli bardzo duże  i zajmuje sporo dysku... a głupio się zapytać, ile procent z tych programów większość osób instaluje? Więc po co trzymac to wszystko? Jestem zdania, że oficjalne drzewo powinno być ograniczone do najczęściej instalowanych programów a bardziej nietypowe programy dodawane w dodatkowych gałeziach (coś jak portage-r). Zwyczajnie przestaje się opłacać zasysać wszystkich tych ebuildów  :Wink: 

Można też zrobić tak, że to user decydowałby dla jakich konkretnie ebuildów (czy raczej pakietów) chciałby mieć wsparcie i tylko one byłyby uaktualniane... ale takie pomysły można mnożyć  i mnożyć  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## psycepa

IMHO decyzja usera do co zawartosci portage to nieporozumienie, mogla to by byc ewentualnie opcja dla ludzi ktorzy chca, zreszta w howto zdaje sie jest poradnik jak zamaskowac galezie portage, ale nawet ja, ktory linuxa uzywam od kilku dobrych lat i nieskromnie nie uwazam sie za takiego calkowitego nooba, przegladajac drzewo portage znalazlem mnostwo przydatnych aczkolwiek nieznanych mi wczesniej rzeczy,

jesli chcecie zaoszczedzic miejsce na portage, polecam zainteresowac sie squashfs i np tym watkiem, nie jest to rozwiazanie idealne, ale zawsze lepiej cos niz nic

no a co do predkosci to owszem, wolne to jak "one-legged camel on a ship in a huge fuc**** storm"  :Twisted Evil: 

ale jest gdzies projekt emerge pisanego w C albo w C++, podobno w porownaniu do standardowego zapiernicza niemozebnie  :Smile: , mam zamiar sie tym zainteresowac ale jakos czasu ostatnio brakuje  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## n3rd

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ale jest gdzies projekt emerge pisanego w C albo w C++, podobno w porownaniu do standardowego zapiernicza niemozebnie , mam zamiar sie tym zainteresowac ale jakos czasu ostatnio brakuje 
> 
> pozdrawiam

 To SUPER   :Very Happy:  emerge w C... trochę wydaje się zbyt piękne aby mogło być prawdziwe  :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## psycepa

jak przyspieszyc portage przy pomocy mysql

portage w C++ <- nie wiem na jakim etapie jest ten projekt, podaje watek jakby ktos nie umial znalezc  :Wink: 

i jeszcze link do semerge  :Smile: 

----------

## gryhild1985

To chyba nie był by głupi pomysł  :Smile: 

Jeszcze się zastanawiałem czy emerge nie mogło by ściągać jakieś indeku, czy spisu ebuildów na dysk - na bank był by mniejszy i następnie jak ktoś chce coś instalować, to by wtedy ściągało odpowidnie ebuildy i z nich instalowało.

Ja by chyba jednak wolał portage w C bądź w C++ i problemy z pythonem pewnie by się skończyły  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  Jestem zdania, że oficjalne drzewo powinno być ograniczone do najczęściej instalowanych programów a bardziej nietypowe programy dodawane w dodatkowych gałeziach (coś jak portage-r). 
> 
> 

 

do tego o czym piszesz powstała chyba ta zmienna w make.conf:

```

RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

```

----------

## yoshi314

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  Jestem zdania, że oficjalne drzewo powinno być ograniczone do najczęściej instalowanych programów a bardziej nietypowe programy dodawane w dodatkowych gałeziach (coś jak portage-r). 
> 
> 

 

no wlasnie tak sie sklada ze niektore pakiety z tych "podstawowych" maja naprawde daleko siegajace zaleznosci. wszystko zalezy od ustawien flag USE. a te zaleznosci tez moga miec siegajace daleko zaleznosci. i tak w kolko. wszystko jest powiazane ze soba i ciezko odciac galezie portage od siebie. poza tym portage sie szybko zmienia, cos dochodzi, cos odpada, i bylaby to siermiezna robota w sumie chyba nie warta swieczki.

a co wedlug ciebie jest podstawowe?jakie sa najczesciej instalowane programy? myslisz o desktopie czy o serwerze? komputerze z kde czy konfigu dla minimalisty? w ten sposob ograniczylbys ludziom wybor i postepowal wbrew filozofii gentoo. kazdy ma inne zastosowania dla swojego gentoo i trudno znalezc wspolny mianownik.

ja tez myslalem ze portage w pythonie to zly pomysl. ale to pozwala na jego latwa rozbudowe.

ale mozna sprzac portage z psyco, zapuscic mu backend w cdb, wydzielic /usr/portage na oddzielna partycje i jest pewna poprawa

----------

## n3rd

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> no wlasnie tak sie sklada ze niektore pakiety z tych "podstawowych" maja naprawde daleko siegajace zaleznosci. wszystko zalezy od ustawien flag USE. a te zaleznosci tez moga miec siegajace daleko zaleznosci. i tak w kolko. wszystko jest powiazane ze soba i ciezko odciac galezie portage od siebie. poza tym portage sie szybko zmienia, cos dochodzi, cos odpada, i bylaby to siermiezna robota w sumie chyba nie warta swieczki.

 Wiem o tym...

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> a co wedlug ciebie jest podstawowe?jakie sa najczesciej instalowane programy? myslisz o desktopie czy o serwerze? komputerze z kde czy konfigu dla minimalisty? w ten sposob ograniczylbys ludziom wybor i postepowal wbrew filozofii gentoo. kazdy ma inne zastosowania dla swojego gentoo i trudno znalezc wspolny mianownik.

 Właściwie sam udzieliłeś sobie odpowiedziałeś... ale to tylko przykładowe propozycje  :Wink:  *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> w ten sposob ograniczylbys ludziom wybor i postepowal wbrew filozofii gentoo.

 A teraz niby jaki mam wybór?? Musze zasysać całe drzewo portage... na wielkość którego coraz więcej osób zaczyna narzekać... Właśnie teraz nie mam wyboru  :Wink:  Trochę to jest jak ze stage1-2-3... - wiele osób narzeka, że stage3 ich ogranicza...

Ale rozumiem Twój punkt wiedzenia i nie chcę się z nim sprzeczać  :Wink:  U siebie mam bardzo rozbudowane /usr/local/portage a jeżeli jakiś program ma dobrze robiony kod, to robię ebuildy wprost do CVS - a tych już nie musze uaktualniać. W moim przypadku drzewo portage ograniczone głównie do ebuildów systemowych byłoby bardzo korzystne - pozostałe ebuildy dodałbym lokalnie... ale to w moim przypadku. Robienie samemu ebuildów ma takie plusy, że często wychodzi nowa wersja jakiegoś programu, a w portage przez długi czas jeszcze nie ma ebuildu... czasami są bugi w ebuildach, które niemal tygodniami są znane i zgłoszone na bugzilli lecz wadliwe ebuildy w portage i tak długo jeszcze nie są poprawiane...

To jest jednak moje własne zdanie i wiem, że inni userzy będą patrzeć na to wszystko zupełnie różnie  :Wink:  Tak czy owak, gentoo bardzo mi się podoba i jestem zniego bardzo zadowolony...  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## _troll_

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  *yoshi314 wrote:*   w ten sposob ograniczylbys ludziom wybor i postepowal wbrew filozofii gentoo. A teraz niby jaki mam wybór?? Musze zasysać całe drzewo portage... na wielkość którego coraz więcej osób zaczyna narzekać... Właśnie teraz nie mam wyboru 

 jak to? przeciez nie musisz?! sprawdz w dziale howto - arsen (jesli nie pomylilem) napisal jakis czas temu jak robic update _czesci_ drzewa - bez nieinteresujacych Cie galezi.

 :Wink: 

:: edit ::

maskowanie galezi portage - i wszystko jasne  :Wink: 

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## n3rd

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *n3rd wrote:*   A teraz niby jaki mam wybór?? Musze zasysać całe drzewo portage... na wielkość którego coraz więcej osób zaczyna narzekać... Właśnie teraz nie mam wyboru  jak to? przeciez nie musisz?! sprawdz w dziale howto - arsen (jesli nie pomylilem) napisal jakis czas temu jak robic update _czesci_ drzewa - bez nieinteresujacych Cie galezi.
> 
> :: edit ::
> 
> maskowanie galezi portage - i wszystko jasne 
> ...

 Wiem Przemek... raku kilka postów wcześniej o tym napisał... chodziło jednak ogólnie o to jak zorganizowane jest portage... właściwie, to cała rozmowa zaczynała się od trochę lipnej wydajności portage  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## gryhild1985

Ja tam pokładam nadzieję w portage napisanym w C/C++. Tak teraz żeby osiągnąć większą wydajność trzeba mieszać i w ogóle a tak by było oko, no ale pożyjemy, zobaczymy.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Brakuje mi w portage opcji która mogłaby się nazywać "--progress", żeby tak po chłopsku zwyczajnie pokazywała postęp kompilacji, żeby sobie człowiek zdawał sprawę ile jeszcze zostało. Obojętnie czy w procentach, czy w minutach, czy pasek postępu. Fajnie by było, nie?

 

Zaglądałeś tu?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1986617#1986617

----------

## naresh

 *gryhild1985 wrote:*   

> Zaryzykuję stwierdzenie, że poldek z PLD lepiej spełnia swoje zadanie niż emerge w gentoo.

 

Bawilem sie swego czasu PLD. Przyznam ze fakt faktem poldek jest szybszy, ale to zapewne dlatego ze naisany jest w C/C++. Miejmy nadzieje ze gentoo doczeka sie portage opartego o C/C++

----------

